# Considering move to Mexico



## bassglo

My husband and I are considering getting out of the US because we are frightened by the direction this country is headed. We are hoping our grown son and daughter, and one grandchild age 11 will be coming with us. So, my questions:

1) My husband and I both have SS income, and my son has a pension as retired military, but my daughter would have no income unless she could find work. Would there be a problem getting her into the country?

2) My grandson would need schooling, and doesn't speak Spanish, so what are our options in this area?

3) I don't speak Spanish either, although my husband does, so I would like to be around other English speaking people. I don't particularly want to live in a city, but would like to be close enough to one for access to shopping, etc. We are looking at the Lake Chapala area, but housing there seems expensive to me compared to other places. I guess I should mention I'm thinking we would need a 4-bedroom house for all of us.

I would appreciate any and all info and/or suggestions any of you can provide.


----------



## Isla Verde

bassglo said:


> My husband and I are considering getting out of the US because we are frightened by the direction this country is headed. We are hoping our grown son and daughter, and one grandchild age 11 will be coming with us. So, my questions:
> 
> 1) My husband and I both have SS income, and my son has a pension as retired military, but my daughter would have no income unless she could find work. Would there be a problem getting her into the country?
> 
> 2) My grandson would need schooling, and doesn't speak Spanish, so what are our options in this area?
> 
> 3) I don't speak Spanish either, although my husband does, so I would like to be around other English speaking people. I don't particularly want to live in a city, but would like to be close enough to one for access to shopping, etc. We are looking at the Lake Chapala area, but housing there seems expensive to me compared to other places. I guess I should mention I'm thinking we would need a 4-bedroom house for all of us.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all info and/or suggestions any of you can provide.


One general comment about your proposed move: I would hope that your reason for thinking of moving to Mexico is more about the good things you hope to find here rather than the bad things you are leaving behind.


----------



## bassglo

The bad things here are definitely the driving force, but I can honestly say I look forward to immersing myself in a new and different culture.


----------



## Isla Verde

bassglo said:


> The bad things here are definitely the driving force, but I can honestly say I look forward to immersing myself in a new and different culture.


Moving to a new country is always a daunting task, though with positive rewards for those who persevere. Have you ever spent time in Mexico, apart from vacations? Have you ever lived in a country other than the US?


----------



## beachbaby

I'd recommend that you and your husband put anything you can't live without - into storage for a year. Then drive on down and rent furnished apartments or homes by the week or month in the areas you are thinking you may want to live; and new areas you learn about while you are down here. 

There are mountains, plains, the coast, drier and wetter areas. Colonial, modern, run down, and country settings. 

Once you have visited a place that you think you want to relocate to, then stay for a year at least before you decide to buy. Get to know the community. Make sure you fit, before you buy.

I have lived in 3 very lovely cities in Mexico over the last three years and each has their own personalities, pluses and minuses.

I certainly understand your concerns with the direction the US is going and I agree that I don't see it getting better during our lifetime (though I hope it does for my family who stays there). I have found Southern Mexico to be a delightful experience and I can't imagine living in the US again.


----------



## bassglo

To Isla Verde: no, I have never lived in any other country.

To Beach Baby: We had already decided we wouldn't buy anything for a while, because I agree that we might want to consider another place after spending time in one location. What do you like about Puerto Escondido?


----------



## Longford

bassglo said:


> My husband and I are considering getting out of the US because we are frightened by the direction this country is headed. We are hoping our grown son and daughter, and one grandchild age 11 will be coming with us. So, my questions:
> 
> 1) My husband and I both have SS income, and my son has a pension as retired military, but my daughter would have no income unless she could find work. Would there be a problem getting her into the country?
> 
> 2) My grandson would need schooling, and doesn't speak Spanish, so what are our options in this area?
> 
> 3) I don't speak Spanish either, although my husband does, so I would like to be around other English speaking people. I don't particularly want to live in a city, but would like to be close enough to one for access to shopping, etc. We are looking at the Lake Chapala area, but housing there seems expensive to me compared to other places. I guess I should mention I'm thinking we would need a 4-bedroom house for all of us.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all info and/or suggestions any of you can provide.


When do you plan to make the move?

Generally, after reading your comments: you have some substantial hurdles to overcome in order to make such a move work. It'll take you some time to work through them. Maybe a year. At least, I'm thinking. 

My suggestion is that you take the time to read through the many excellent prior discussions here on t his forum because some excellent advice has been offered to others, and some of the responses will be helpful/enlightening to you.

Next, I suggest you spend a lot of time 'surfing' the www, including the news websites, to learn as much as you can about Mexico. Some good guidebooks, such as Lonely Planet's Mexico book, and The People's Guide to Mexico by Carl Franz and Lorena Havens are must-reads to provide some background.

Then wander over to My Life in Mexico and read everything he's posted there from top to bottom.

Concurrently, enroll yourselves in a Spanish-language study program because you'll need to comprehend and speak some Spanish if you're going to make the transition successfully and financially more reasonably.

As you do your research jot-down the names of cities and/or towns that sound interesting to you. Then visit each of these places for a week or two and as you work through the list add/subtract those which seem to offer what you want.

The Mexican immigration laws have changed and those changes are probably about to be implemented shortly and you'll want to read them carefully to determine if you qualify to receive visas to live in Mexico. There will be income requirements for each of you.

If you're unhappy living in the USA you'll want to carefully research Mexican culture, politics, the legal system ... and the rights an privileges expats have or don't have. I've never thought of the Mexican system as preferable to what I've lived with in the USA, Canada and elsewhere. But, other expats like it just fine.

You've got a big job ahead of you working through these issues. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## TundraGreen

bassglo said:


> My husband and I are considering getting out of the US because we are frightened by the direction this country is headed. …


Have you visited Mexico at all? And, what particular things frighten you about the direction the US is taking? I certainly agree that there are lots of things to dislike about the US, but frightening, that is not so clear to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is always best to be running toward something, than away from something, isn't it?


----------



## beachbaby

bassglo said:


> To Isla Verde: no, I have never lived in any other country.
> 
> To Beach Baby: We had already decided we wouldn't buy anything for a while, because I agree that we might want to consider another place after spending time in one location. What do you like about Puerto Escondido?



Likes: The sunshine. The birds and butterflies. This is the sunniest rainy season I've experienced in Mexico. The people are friendly, open and welcoming. The pace is very slow - borders on boring. It has an English library run by expats. We have a great beach bar/pub under the coconut palms with views of the ocean and sunset and delicious/tender BBQ (drinks and 2 meals for under $35-40). We rent a 2 story 3 bed/2 1/2 bath with den and roof top palapa (3rd floor) with a blue water view of the ocean and the mountains for less than $600 a month (including utilities) from a very nice Mexican landlord who was wonderful after Hurricane Carlotta and came to check on his house and us; fixing the very minor damage within 2 days of the storm. We have fast internet and dependable electric power. Puerto Escondido is an ideal place if you love swimming pools, the ocean warm enough to swim in year round, surfing, and sport fishing. You must love spending time outdoors in the heat/sun or else you will retreat into the not as hot shade, fan, and ice water and not leave your home except in the not too hot mornings.

Dislikes: It is like the suburbs - only really had a population since the 70's. I have to drive to go to the grocery store because there isn't a market that is walkable in the warm weather. I feel hot all the time, and sometimes think I will melt. You must enjoy sweating profusely - as walking and then finding a cafe with outdoor seating in the shade will result in sweat running down your back (front and everywhere else). Of course, everyone is sweating so you won't feel left out. It is very quiet and tranquil here - and I like a bit more of a city environment.

But, I am glad we decided to spend a year at the beach (still have 5 months to go) because I know now that I don't want to live here forever and will head back to the mountains.


----------



## bassglo

TundraGreen said:


> Have you visited Mexico at all? And, what particular things frighten you about the direction the US is taking? I certainly agree that there are lots of things to dislike about the US, but frightening, that is not so clear to me.


I've only been just over the border many years ago. As for what frightens me: we have a president who is treading all over the constitution, embarrassing America at every turn with his treatment of friends and allies, very quickly turning us into a Socialist or Marxist society, taking God and christian prayer out of everything, while embracing Islam. I don't care what religion he is, he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation. I could go on and on, but you probably get the picture. I am afraid he will be re-elected, and if so, I don't think we could wait a year to get out. I'm afraid he might even close the borders so we can't leave. I'm not normally a fear-monger, but I can't help myself right now.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Wow! Try another country, please. Most expats in Mexico are quite liberal.


----------



## conklinwh

bassglo said:


> I've only been just over the border many years ago. As for what frightens me: we have a president who is treading all over the constitution, embarrassing America at every turn with his treatment of friends and allies, very quickly turning us into a Socialist or Marxist society, taking God and christian prayer out of everything, while embracing Islam. I don't care what religion he is, he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation. I could go on and on, but you probably get the picture. I am afraid he will be re-elected, and if so, I don't think we could wait a year to get out. I'm afraid he might even close the borders so we can't leave. I'm not normally a fear-monger, but I can't help myself right now.


I tend to agree with you but expect that you will find about 90% of expats in Mexico will differ with your views, and most will attack. Unlike living in say Beijing or Singapore, the expat community in Mexico does not tend to support most of what you seem to.
Good luck! I actually find it interesting to live here because I really hate it when everyone agrees and I know that I will rarely agree unless it is a more libertarian issue.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> I tend to agree with you but expect that you will find about 90% of expats in Mexico will differ with your views, and most will attack. Unlike living in say Beijing or Singapore, the expat community in Mexico does not tend to support most of what you seem to.
> Good luck! I actually find it interesting to live here because I really hate it when everyone agrees and I know that I will rarely agree unless it is a more libertarian issue.


Do you agree that if Obama is re-elected he's going to close the borders, so people like bassglo won't be able to leave the country? Where on earth did that come from? And do you agree with her that the United States is a Christian country? Where does that leave all the non-Christian American citizens, like me, for example?


----------



## beachbaby

bassglo said:


> I've only been just over the border many years ago. As for what frightens me: we have a president who is treading all over the constitution, embarrassing America at every turn with his treatment of friends and allies, very quickly turning us into a Socialist or Marxist society, taking God and christian prayer out of everything, while embracing Islam. I don't care what religion he is, he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation. I could go on and on, but you probably get the picture. I am afraid he will be re-elected, and if so, I don't think we could wait a year to get out. I'm afraid he might even close the borders so we can't leave. I'm not normally a fear-monger, but I can't help myself right now.


Based on what you have shared, I don't know that Mexico is where you would want to be either. It is strongly Catholic with a strong socialism/communism base vs. elite Capitalists. Of course, it is much easier to not be involved in any of the politics down here. Nor to feel like your future is threatened - except in the very real life and death situations of daily living because you need to use your eyes, ears and the grey matter between the ears since safety is not enforced through government regulations and insurance companies.


----------



## beachbaby

Isla Verde said:


> Do you agree that if Obama is re-elected he's going to close the borders, so people like bassglo won't be able to leave the country? Where on earth did that come from? And do you agree with her that the United States is a Christian country? Where does that leave all the non-Christian American citizens, like me, for example?


It leaves you where you are - in D.F. - rather than in the US. 
The rest of that sounds like topics for a new post.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Do you agree that if Obama is re-elected he's going to close the borders, so people like bassglo won't be able to leave the country?


Only if we are lucky.


----------



## AlanMexicali

joaquinx said:


> Only if we are lucky.


If we are lucky Romney, if elected, won´t deport all Mexicans that aren´t citizens yet.


----------



## TundraGreen

bassglo said:


> I've only been just over the border many years ago. As for what frightens me: we have a president who is treading all over the constitution, embarrassing America at every turn with his treatment of friends and allies, very quickly turning us into a Socialist or Marxist society, taking God and christian prayer out of everything, while embracing Islam. I don't care what religion he is, he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation. I could go on and on, but you probably get the picture. I am afraid he will be re-elected, and if so, I don't think we could wait a year to get out. I'm afraid he might even close the borders so we can't leave. I'm not normally a fear-monger, but I can't help myself right now.


I tend to disagree with you (actually much more than tend), but more to the point, I think planning to move to a country that you have "only been just over the border many years ago" is putting the cart way before the horse.

Incidentally, even though most Mexicans are Catholic, since its revolution 100 years ago Mexico does a better job of separating church and state than the US does. So, if you are looking for a "Christian nation", Mexico might not be the right choice.


----------



## bassglo

I did not intend to turn this into a political discussion, but was just trying to answer the question that was asked of me. I will go away now, and not come back.


----------



## conklinwh

Isla Verde said:


> Do you agree that if Obama is re-elected he's going to close the borders, so people like bassglo won't be able to leave the country? Where on earth did that come from? And do you agree with her that the United States is a Christian country? Where does that leave all the non-Christian American citizens, like me, for example?


Actually I parsed the response to include the word tend as there are certainly specifics listed that I don't agree with. 
The discussion on US citizens isn't normally a physical one but more financial. Specifically that there will be restrictions or taxes on funds that are moved to Mexico in order to stop a perceived cash drain. Don't see much in Mexico but pretty prevalent among friends that are expats in Asia. In fact a number are pursuing foreign citizenship as renouncing US citizenship may be the only way to duck financial restrictions if they happen and then only for foreign earnings. You can also pick this up in some of the myriad commercials for owning gold where focus now much more on coins versus bullion. Thought is that somehow there will be a difference between gold as an asset(bullion) and gold as a means of exchange(coins). 
I'm probably naive but I have not looked into how I might reduce my exposure to such financial controls.


----------



## kito1

Moving to a brand new country where you don't speak the language is going to be very trying at times, if you are that sensitive you are probably better off staying in Texas.


----------



## beachbaby

bassglo said:


> I did not intend to turn this into a political discussion, but was just trying to answer the question that was asked of me. I will go away now, and not come back.


I don't know if you are still there, but what happened on this string is probably a good representation of the kinder Gringos. 

I don't think you should give up your search for someplace else, but highly recommend that you do some traveling until you find a fit that feels right for you.


----------



## Isla Verde

beachbaby said:


> I don't know if you are still there, but what happened on this string is probably a good representation of the kinder Gringos.
> 
> I don't think you should give us your search from someplace else, but highly recommend that you do some traveling until you find a fit that feels right for you.


I'd like to add that while I don't share bassglo's perspective on President Obama and the terrible things that will happen in the States if he is re-elected, I wish her luck with finding a congenial place for her and her family to move to in Mexico. And perhaps there are expat websites where her political take on things will be received with open arms.


----------



## kito1

Whatever her views may be, you need to made of sturdy stuff to pull up and move to another country where you don't speak the language and everything is new and different. It is a very stressful thing for anyone to do. If you can't handle some people on a forum who might not agree with you then how will you handle the very real stress of such a move? The people on here were in no way rude to her but she "pitched a fit" as my granny would've said and left with her panties all wadded up. 

Perhaps she will come back after she has cooled down and try again.


----------



## Longford

bassglo said:


> I will go away now, and not come back.


Don't walk away out of frustration resulting from a political discusson that's probably out-of-place on this forum but which belongs up in the chat room at the top of this page.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-chatarrer/

You've been provided some food for thought in some of the responses you've received today and you should probably chew on them for a while and continue your search for information away from the forum. Then, when you've finished some of that 'homework' stop back and ask some more questions, seek clarification and/or explanations and continue. Back and forth. Back and forth. That's how people who successfully make such a move do it from what I've observed over the years.

Leave the politics to the chat discussions and those here on this forum will proceed without disagreement. Or, I should say, without disagreement over elections, national policies, personalities, etc. The ' bark' around here is always worse than the 'bite.' 

Thanks.


----------



## mickisue1

I doubt the OP is here to read this.

But it's not just that she seems to have a grand fear of the unlikely, based on no evidence.

It's that deciding to leave your home because you don't want to deal with something that leads to discomfort is the wrong reason to leave. 

As Buckaroo Bonzai said, "Wherever you go, there you are." Running away from discomfort doesn't alleviate the discomfort. Figuring out why you are uncomfortable, getting as much education about the issue as possible, and confronting, not just the external source, but the internal one, will work much better for you, in the end.


----------



## kito1

mickisue1 said:


> I doubt the OP is here to read this.



As someone who used to mod another board I can tell you that this is highly unlikely. Those who got mad and said there were out of there and never coming back would often sign out and lurk around for awhile then create a new username and start posting again. Those who really left, didn't make a big dramatic exit, they just left....


----------



## circle110

I just get the feel from reading bassglo's posts that Mexico isn't the place for them. Much of what they are running away from in the US is found here in Mexico as well.

Add to that the fact that they don't speak Spanish, have no expat experience anywhere and haven't even visited the interior of Mexico on a vacation and you have a recipe for a bad expatriation experience.

I agree that the part of this thread that got into politics would perhaps be more apt in la chatarreria but, in any case, we probably have done the OP a service by letting them know that the proverbial grass may or may not be greener down here in Mexico -- it all depends on one's personality and what one is seeking in life.


----------



## beachbaby

mickisue1 said:


> I doubt the OP is here to read this.
> 
> But it's not just that she seems to have a grand fear of the unlikely, based on no evidence.
> 
> It's that deciding to leave your home because you don't want to deal with something that leads to discomfort is the wrong reason to leave.
> 
> As Buckaroo Bonzai said, "Wherever you go, there you are." Running away from discomfort doesn't alleviate the discomfort. Figuring out why you are uncomfortable, getting as much education about the issue as possible, and confronting, not just the external source, but the internal one, will work much better for you, in the end.


That Buckaroo Bonzai was a smart guy. 

I think a lot of people in the US of retirement or near retirement age are feeling like their world is crashing in. Many homeowners thought they would have equity to bolster their SSI and pensions. Instead, many have no or little equity and their pensions are increasingly being looked at as a source of budget savings. They were taught that each generation leaves the world a better place (implies it always gets better), save for your future and you will have Golden Years. But instead, they wake up in a nightmare of not being able to afford the lifestyle they have developed over the last 10-20 years or more; let alone be able to retire. 

It is scary to have to face that and there is no support in the US for people in that situation. Instead, one political party tells you it is your fault, and the other gave all the money to the corporations that created the financial mess to begin with. 

I woke up from the nightmare 3 years ago, moved first to Guatemala and then to Mexico. Once the US crushed me and I realized that everyone isn't out to get me or kill me (contrary to US media) - my world has opened up and the loveliness of the Latin culture blooms in my soul. I wish it didn't take me so long to say goodbye to the US - but I sure am glad I did.


----------



## bassglo

OK, I'm back, but let me state that I did not leave because I was mad, or had my panties in a knot, but rather that I seemed to be upsetting a lot of others. My husband is very familiar with Mexico, and reads, writes and speaks Spanish fluently, so a language barrier is not an issue as we are always together.

I came back because I never got any answers to the questions I posed in my original post. I have been doing research for weeks on different places to live, and my brain is completely addled at this point. 

So, could we start over, and maybe some of you can provide insight concerning my questions?


----------



## adamathefrog

bassglo said:


> I've only been just over the border many years ago. As for what frightens me: we have a president who is treading all over the constitution, embarrassing America at every turn with his treatment of friends and allies, very quickly turning us into a Socialist or Marxist society, taking God and christian prayer out of everything, while embracing Islam. I don't care what religion he is, he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation. I could go on and on, but you probably get the picture. I am afraid he will be re-elected, and if so, I don't think we could wait a year to get out. I'm afraid he might even close the borders so we can't leave. I'm not normally a fear-monger, but I can't help myself right now.


Wow. I thought people who thought this stuff were only on TV talk shows!

No wonder the USA is so screwed. I think a lot of Americans (though I don't know many on the Rep side) need some perspective. From the outside this reaction is akin to someone turning the AC from 19 to 20C and half of the room flying into a boiling rage claiming that their children are burning alive and that the curtains are about to spontaneously combust. In reality, Obama is right of cent[er|re] and Christian, and about as far from Communist&Islamic as Romney is from being an aircraft engineer (ho ho!)

Nota bene: Speaking as a foreigner, Obama hasn't embarassed the USA. However, Bush did. My word, what chuckles we had at your expense when he was president!

I'm pretty sure I'm not being helpful at all, but gees, this kind of thinking is going to doom us all to burn in WW3.

adam.


----------



## kito1

.
_You would be shocked to find how many people feel this way, especially in the South. Just today I listened to a "Good Christian" man (he proudly told me) speak about our president. This man was filled with such bitterness, hate and racism that I wanted to just slap him._ 




adamathefrog said:


> Wow. I thought people who thought this stuff were only on TV.
> 
> No wonder the USA is so screwed.



OP

*My husband and I are considering getting out of the US because we are frightened by the direction this country is headed. We are hoping our grown son and daughter, and one grandchild age 11 will be coming with us. So, my questions:

1) My husband and I both have SS income, and my son has a pension as retired military, but my daughter would have no income unless she could find work. Would there be a problem getting her into the country? 

Read Rolly's website, filled with great info and will answer these basic questions.

2) My grandson would need schooling, and doesn't speak Spanish, so what are our options in this area?

You could send him to public or a bi-lingual private school.

3) I don't speak Spanish either, although my husband does, so I would like to be around other English speaking people. I don't particularly want to live in a city, but would like to be close enough to one for access to shopping, etc. We are looking at the Lake Chapala area, but housing there seems expensive to me compared to other places. I guess I should mention I'm thinking we would need a 4-bedroom house for all of us.

Is this a question? If so, are you asking where? If so, what is your budget? 

I would appreciate any and all info and/or suggestions any of you can provide.

I think you have been offered some info, unfortunately you didn't like it..... honestly, I think you would do well to come down to Mexico for a few months and see how you like it. I have a feeling that you would not fit in very well and would be very unhappy but you won't know until you've tried it
*


----------



## Isla Verde

bassglo said:


> I came back because I never got any answers to the questions I posed in my original post. I have been doing research for weeks on different places to live, and my brain is completely addled at this point.
> 
> So, could we start over, and maybe some of you can provide insight concerning my questions?


1) My husband and I both have SS income, and my son has a pension as retired military, but my daughter would have no income unless she could find work. Would there be a problem getting her into the country?


I'm not sure of the exact figures, but an adult seeking a _rentista_ visa needs to show proof of a monthly income of around $1200 US. Hopefully, your husband's and your SS income will be enough to meet that requirement for the two of you. I would imagine that your son's military pension would also allow him to meet this requirement. If your daughter is an adult, then she may have problems getting the visa unless she can find a job in Mexico, which would make her eligible for a work visa. She could look into getting trained to be an English teacher, which is the most likely avenue for her to find work in Mexico.


----------



## circle110

The requirement is $1200 per month for one person but each dependent is only an additional $600. Since the husband and wife can combine their incomes to reach the $1800 mark they will probably be OK. 

If they want to include the daughter then they will need to show $2400 per month to include her. They very well may have enough for the three of them between the two social security incomes.


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> The requirement is $1200 per month for one person but each dependent is only an additional $600. Since the husband and wife can combine their incomes to reach the $1800 mark they will probably be OK.
> 
> If they want to include the daughter then they will need to show $2400 per month to include her. They very well may have enough for the three of them between the two social security incomes.


Can an adult daughter be considered a dependent for the purposes of applying for a resident visa?


----------



## circle110

Isla Verde said:


> Can an adult daughter be considered a dependent for the purposes of applying for a resident visa?


Hmmm, good question. I don't recall seeing a prohibition of adult children (an adult child "dependent" is far more common here in Mexico than in the US) but I am not sure if there is an age limit or not.

It would be worth investigating for the OP.


----------



## AlanMexicali

adamathefrog said:


> Wow. I thought people who thought this stuff were only on TV talk shows!
> 
> No wonder the USA is so screwed. I think a lot of Americans (though I don't know many on the Rep side) need some perspective. From the outside this reaction is akin to someone turning the AC from 19 to 20C and half of the room flying into a boiling rage claiming that their children are burning alive and that the curtains are about to spontaneously combust. In reality, Obama is right of cent[er|re] and Christian, and about as far from Communist&Islamic as Romney is from being an aircraft engineer (ho ho!)
> 
> Nota bene: Speaking as a foreigner, Obama hasn't embarassed the USA. However, Bush did. My word, what chuckles we had at your expense when he was president!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not being helpful at all, but gees, this kind of thinking is going to doom us all to burn in WW3.
> 
> adam.


You seem to have the jist of what is happening in the far right Born Again movement in the USA and we that are aware of this outrageous way of presenting our country and government in public and in the media in the US research it and know it is getting more common all the time and they all get their news from Fox News Channel, Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck and Pat Robertson. The airwaves are full of it the last 10 or more years especially in Bible Belt states on the radio.


----------



## Longford

bassglo said:


> My husband is very familiar with Mexico, and reads, writes and speaks Spanish fluently, so a language barrier is not an issue as we are always together.


The ability to communicate in Spanish will be a huge asset.



> I came back because I never got any answers to the questions I posed in my original post. I have been doing research for weeks on different places to live, and my brain is completely addled at this point.


Why not share with us what you've learned, the place or places which you have an interest in visiting and/or moving to and about which you may have questions. We're not mind-readers. 



> So, could we start over, and maybe some of you can provide insight concerning my questions?


Well, no. The 'sweat equity' is yours to undertake, first. You wouldn't want readers to assume you fall within that 47% of the USA Willard Romney referred to - those who are "victims" and "dependent on government" (in this case, this forum) for hand-outs without demonstrating a 'by your own bootstraps' effort. Would you?

I think you've been provided with enough to move you along the investigative journey.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The OP might benefit from reading US History, where it will be quite evident that the USA was never a 'christian nation' and never intended to be one. The founding fathers were an assorted bunch of deists, atheists and others, who made were careful to insure that the country should not become dominated by any single religion, but would accept all.

Her, in our little part of Mexico, it is quite possible that a dinner table of friends would include, some southern born again christians, who might deny the fact that Roman Catholics or Episcopalians were also christians; jews, moslems, bahais, hindus, budhists, atheists and agnostics. They're all here, plus a few more, and get along just fine; even if we do ruffle each other's feathers, have differing views of many things; yet, enjoy our companionship and the exercise of good conversation.

Could the OP ever survive in such a flexible bunch of expats, many of whom have lived and worked in far flung parts of the globe, learning thet no place is perfect; especially the USA?


----------



## Longford

bassglo said:


> I've only been just over the border many years ago. As for what frightens me: we have a president who is treading all over the constitution, embarrassing America at every turn with his treatment of friends and allies, very quickly turning us into a Socialist or Marxist society, taking God and christian prayer out of everything, while embracing Islam. I don't care what religion he is, he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation. I could go on and on, but you probably get the picture. I am afraid he will be re-elected, and if so, I don't think we could wait a year to get out. I'm afraid he might even close the borders so we can't leave. I'm not normally a fear-monger, but I can't help myself right now.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> The OP might benefit from reading US History, where it will be quite evident that the USA was never a 'christian nation' and never intended to be one. The founding fathers were an assorted bunch of deists, atheists and others, who made were careful to insure that the country should not become dominated by any single religion, but would accept all.


Since certain political factions in the US love to run on about the US Constitution and the original intent of the Founding Fathers, here's what these distinguished gentlemen had to say about what the role of religion was to be in the new American Republic. This is a direct quotation from the famous First Amendment: 

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; ...

U.S. Constitution - Amendment 1 - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net

Hmm, there's no no mention of the new country's identity as a "Christian nation", is there? In fact, it clearly states that no particular religion shall be "established" as the official creed of the land.


----------



## Anonimo

Deleted by Anonimo


----------



## conklinwh

Isla Verde said:


> Since certain political factions in the US love to run on about the US Constitution and the original intent of the Founding Fathers, here's what these distinguished gentlemen had to say about what the role of religion was to be in the new American Republic. This is a direct quotation from the famous First Amendment:
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; ...
> 
> U.S. Constitution - Amendment 1 - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net
> 
> Hmm, there's no no mention of the new country's identity as a "Christian nation", is there? In fact, it clearly states that no particular religion shall be "established" as the official creed of the land.[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think any reasonable person would dispute this. The issue mostly involves what constitutes "prohibiting the free exercise thereof". Personally I'm for the free expression, including public places, for all religions rather than banning any expression.


----------



## Anonimo

What is "Rule 6"?


----------



## adamathefrog

Anonimo said:


> What is "Rule 6"?


You really, really, really, really, really, really don't talk about fight club.


----------



## jojo

Anonimo said:


> What is "Rule 6"?


Write in English - thats all
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

BTW, do try to stay on topic wont you

Jo xxx


----------



## mickisue1

conklinwh said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since certain political factions in the US love to run on about the US Constitution and the original intent of the Founding Fathers, here's what these distinguished gentlemen had to say about what the role of religion was to be in the new American Republic. This is a direct quotation from the famous First Amendment:
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; ...
> 
> U.S. Constitution - Amendment 1 - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net
> 
> Hmm, there's no no mention of the new country's identity as a "Christian nation", is there? In fact, it clearly states that no particular religion shall be "established" as the official creed of the land.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any reasonable person would dispute this. The issue mostly involves what constitutes "prohibiting the free exercise thereof". Personally I'm for the free expression, including public places, for all religions rather than banning any expression.
Click to expand...

Conklin, the OP claimed that the President stated that "...the US is no longer a Christian nation." She did so in post #11.


----------



## conklinwh

mickisue1 said:


> Conklin, the OP claimed that the President stated that "...the US is no longer a Christian nation." She did so in post #11.


I've never taken the term Christian nation as a constitutional statement but rather a statement of the reality of the population.

Haven't seen any census figures but would be surprised if 50% didn't identify as Christian unless secularist or agnostic were options.
Think a better description would be that the US is increasingly multicultural but again have no census data to refute that still Christian majority.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> I've never taken the term Christian nation as a constitutional statement but rather a statement of the reality of the population.
> 
> Haven't seen any census figures but would be surprised if 50% didn't identify as Christian unless secularist or agnostic were options.
> Think a better description would be that the US is increasingly multicultural but again have no census data to refute that still Christian majority.


Perhaps you have never taken the term "Christian nation" to mean it in a legal sense, but I wonder what was in the mind of the OP when she wrote that statement.


----------



## conklinwh

Isla Verde said:


> Perhaps you have never taken the term "Christian nation" to mean it in a legal sense, but I wonder what was in the mind of the OP when she wrote that statement.


I went back and read the base note. This was the statement.

"he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation"

I don't see anything legal/constitutional. Seems like this a reaction to something that Obama purportedly said. I have no idea if he did or as I said in earlier post on population whether this factually correct. Again, a better statement might be that the US is increasingly multicultural and that this includes religion. I see nothing wrong with that statement and view somewhat positively if people that come respect the laws and constitution of the United States. I've been in some 30+ countries and never felt that it was my place to impose the US constitution or laws on that country.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> I went back and read the base note. This was the statement.
> 
> "he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation"
> 
> I don't see anything legal/constitutional. Seems like this a reaction to something that Obama purportedly said. I have no idea if he did or as I said in earlier post on population whether this factually correct. Again, a better statement might be that the US is increasingly multicultural and that this includes religion. I see nothing wrong with that statement and view somewhat positively if people that come respect the laws and constitution of the United States. I've been in some 30+ countries and never felt that it was my place to impose the US constitution or laws on that country.


Which statement (see my underlining) are you referring to?


----------



## RVGRINGO

One of the happiest periods of my life included the years that we lived in Turkey, a very secular country, primarily Moslem, but including all without any difficulty. Evangelism of any kind was not permitted and clerics could not wear religious garb outside. We even had very close friends, a married couple with on sunni and on shiite. Today, Turkey has prospered greatly and grown and modernized in ways that I would have found unimaginable fifty years ago. Yes, there are still some ancient animosities re; Kurds, Armenians, Greeks, Russians and Arabs of any flavor, but even those are waning. The country is now one of the world's favorite vacation spots; particularly the southwestern coast, and is a very friendly place to visit for most.
It is that kind of 'acceptance of all' that is also found in Mexico; tolerance, in spite of differences, is what makes for peace and understanding.


----------



## AlanMexicali

RVGRINGO said:


> One of the happiest periods of my life included the years that we lived in Turkey, a very secular country, primarily Moslem, but including all without any difficulty. Evangelism of any kind was not permitted and clerics could not wear religious garb outside. We even had very close friends, a married couple with on sunni and on shiite. Today, Turkey has prospered greatly and grown and modernized in ways that I would have found unimaginable fifty years ago. Yes, there are still some ancient animosities re; Kurds, Armenians, Greeks, Russians and Arabs of any flavor, but even those are waning. The country is now one of the world's favorite vacation spots; particularly the southwestern coast, and is a very friendly place to visit for most.
> It is that kind of 'acceptance of all' that is also found in Mexico; tolerance, in spite of differences, is what makes for peace and understanding.


Yup, religion doesn´t have to be the deciding factor like it is trying to be in the USA lately.


----------



## Anonimo

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Jo xxx


Rule # 6:
"All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum."

Amazing. Just amazing. I thought that this was an expat site. Expats need to speak the local lingo. 

I can only conclude that this forum is a waste of my time.
Adios. (That means "bye", in Spanish.)


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> Rule # 6:
> "All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum."
> 
> Amazing. Just amazing. I thought that this was an expat site. Expats need to speak the local lingo.
> 
> I can only conclude that this forum is a waste of my time.
> Adios. (That means "bye", in Spanish.)


Well, to be fair, Anonimo, many people posting here don't have a decent command of Spanish, and if posts are made entirely in Spanish, then they will feel excluded. Is that a good way to run an expat website? I think not.


----------



## jojo

Hey, please stick to the topic title and stop trying to throw mud at one another!

Jo


----------



## AlanMexicali

I came from Canada a long time ago. I read her statement very differently than you two did. I read, between the lines, that she is happy there are not the large population of Evangelists running amuck trying to infiltrate the government like in the US in Canada. It has been a social democracy since Pierre Trudeau´s several terms as Prime Minister and it started with his first term in 1967.

That is what is wrong with one line posts.


----------



## jojo

STICK TO THE TOPIC! 

Jo


----------



## conklinwh

Isla Verde said:


> Which statement (see my underlining) are you referring to?


 "A better statement might be that the US is increasingly multicultural and that this includes religion. " 

RVGRINGO, since you probably have contacts in Turkey, I'd be interested in how things might be changing with the election of more religious oriented leaders.
Ataturk really brought Turkey into 20th century but would be interesting to see how evolves.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Considering Moving to Mexico*



bassglo said:


> My husband and I are considering getting out of the US because we are frightened by the direction this country is headed. We are hoping our grown son and daughter, and one grandchild age 11 will be coming with us. So, my questions:
> 
> 1) My husband and I both have SS income, and my son has a pension as retired military, but my daughter would have no income unless she could find work. Would there be a problem getting her into the country?
> 
> 2) My grandson would need schooling, and doesn't speak Spanish, so what are our options in this area?
> 
> 3) I don't speak Spanish either, although my husband does, so I would like to be around other English speaking people. I don't particularly want to live in a city, but would like to be close enough to one for access to shopping, etc. We are looking at the Lake Chapala area, but housing there seems expensive to me compared to other places. I guess I should mention I'm thinking we would need a 4-bedroom house for all of us.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all info and/or suggestions any of you can provide.


Hi Bassglo;

You've been given some very good advice for a start. And, I have to agree you have to love Mexico inorder to be able to live here. Read all the different posts. If you've been to a Mexico border town or plan to visit - don't. As that's only a sampler of the good and mostly bad of Mexico. You have to go into the interior to get the real Mexico.

One post, that has really expanded is the "Cuernavaca Pro's and Con's", read every one of those as it's expanded to include descriptions from people living or have visited over 10 to the major destination cities to live in. So, you'll get a real flavor.

1.) Immigration. Have to check with Immigration Dept. in any major city on your tours of discovery, but "probably" you, your husband and son most likely will qualify money wise to get a FM-3 or FM-2 Visa. The daughter and your grandson? Well, just everyone chip in and send them home to the relatives on a flight every six months to meet their Tourist Visa requirement. Even cheaper on a First Class Bus, so much cheaper. They have some express Busses to the border now that have fully reclining seats into beds so you can sleep the whole way there.

2.) Some schools have fully Bi-Lingual Schools for the grandson. I know we just got a new one here in Tepic. Actually it's probably the best thing you could do for your grandson. Let him go to school here for years, being fully bi-lingual, learning the culture, then going to USA for College. Afterwards he'll be really valuable working in a companies with factories in all parts of the New North America Union, Canada, USA and Mexico.

3.) You'll learn that there are plenty of cities you can rent in good areas for $400-500.00 USD equivalent per month for the size house you need. There's a huge 7 bedroom, 5 bathroom Colonial home with a huge Adobe Bodega in the back yard two blocks here from me you could probably rent for about $1000.00 per month. There was a death in the family and the kids are trying to sell it to no avail right now. It's like having your own small park in the back yard, and still with a very big central patio here in Tepic, Nayarit. Oh, and it's only like 3 blocks from the main plaza. No car needed to get to everything.

4.) Don't think while looking for houses to rent they'll look like in the States? Think homes like in Spain instead - as most houses go right up to the sidewalk. Oh, and the Spanish really knew how to build homes in the heat and tropics.

5.) Option 4. You could live in a City that's only a days drive to the border and still live on Tourist Visa's. I think you can get to Texas in a day from all of these Cities; Vera Cruz, San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, Guanajuato, Tlaxcala, Tlaxcala, Dolores de Hildago, San Luis Potosi, Queretaro, Queretaro, Zacatecas, Zacatecas. I've left out cities like Monterrey in Nuevo Leon and Coahuila as they are still quite dangerous in hightened amount of Drug Cartel incidents. Now beautiful Bahia San Carlos is only an 8 hour drive to Tucson on the Sea of Cores. See, you still have many options.

Ask yourselves, is it worth it to go through all the hardship of learning a vastly different culture and ways for the thrill of living in the "Good ole Days" of the early 1900's, but with modern appliances, and superior Medical Care "Delivery", (probably cost you around $100 USD / mo. equivalent to get the whole family on the Socialized Medical System called "IMSS"), and in "Adventure" every day. Every day in Mexico is an Adventure and will brings lasting memories. My advice is as previously given. Do your studying and start Spanish Tapes or on-line immediately, then take your visits and make your decision.

Newbie's like yourselves? No, I would not try living in the country side alone and without good Spanish language skills. Maybe later.

Cuyler


----------



## RVGRINGO

conklinwh said:


> "A better statement might be that the US is increasingly multicultural and that this includes religion. "
> 
> RVGRINGO, since you probably have contacts in Turkey, I'd be interested in how things might be changing with the election of more religious oriented leaders.
> Ataturk really brought Turkey into 20th century but would be interesting to see how evolves.


Sadly, virtually all of my contacts were a couple of years older, or more, and are now dead. I've lost contact with their children, who were too young to remember us.
However, I've used Google Earth to revisit old haunts and look at the tremendous growth of the tourist aresa, like Kușadası, where we used to skinnydip on the beach, enroute to Efes (Ephesus). It is now 'condo central' and a port for cruise ships. I would love to go back, but health and finances prohibit that from happening. Whenever the government or the religious factions get out of line, the military steps in to stabilize things.


----------



## Isla Verde

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Bassglo;
> 
> ...Ask yourselves, is it worth it to go through all the hardship of learning a vastly different culture and ways for the thrill of living in the "Good ole Days" of the early 1900's, but with modern appliances, and superior Medical Care "Delivery", (probably cost you around $100 USD / mo. equivalent to get the whole family on the Socialized Medical System called "IMSS"), ...
> 
> Cuyler


Considering the OP's apparent dislike for anything that smacks of "socialism" in the States, I wonder if the availability of IMSS in Mexico would be a plus for her.


----------



## jjroth2

I've been perusing some of the answers that have resulted from Bassglo's post asking for the kind of help generously given by Forum participants. Unfortunately, she innocently got entangled in a hornets nest of liberals. I have but one comment: Millions of Americans share her sentiments, as do I and other expats, though my reasons for making the move to Mexico differ. However, whatever gets her and family to try for the better life here should be applauded. And true to Forum form, she got some excellent advice. Some of the other comments of a La Chatarreria nature should have been posted there.


----------



## TundraGreen

jjroth2 said:


> I've been perusing some of the answers that have resulted from Bassglo's post asking for the kind of help generously given by Forum participants. Unfortunately, she innocently got entangled in a hornets nest of liberals. I have but one comment: Millions of Americans share her sentiments, as do I and other expats, though my reasons for making the move to Mexico differ. However, whatever gets her and family to try for the better life here should be applauded. And true to Forum form, she got some excellent advice. Some of the other comments of a La Chatarreria nature should have been posted there.


I agree that a lot of the response didn't really belong here. But it grew out of her original post which included the word "frightened" and her response to a query about the source of the fear. Sometimes threads just drift.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Their Mavericks down here.*



bassglo said:


> I've only been just over the border many years ago. As for what frightens me: we have a president who is treading all over the constitution, embarrassing America at every turn with his treatment of friends and allies, very quickly turning us into a Socialist or Marxist society, taking God and christian prayer out of everything, while embracing Islam. I don't care what religion he is, he has no right to say America is no longer a Christian nation. I could go on and on, but you probably get the picture. I am afraid he will be re-elected, and if so, I don't think we could wait a year to get out. I'm afraid he might even close the borders so we can't leave. I'm not normally a fear-monger, but I can't help myself right now.


Hi bassglo;

It's been interesting to read all the political banter back and forth. Maybe there is a place for
that in your search for paradise?

I'd like to say, that most of my friends here in Mexico split about 60-40%. The higher number Liberals and the slightly smaller number Conservatives. I don't seem to have a preference on which side of the fence that I hang out with. I've also come to the conclusion that those that have made the move here, and love it - don't want to go back to live in USA and are predominantly *Mavericks*. As long as their not too many of us in a closed small room, it makes for very interesting times. One famous quote; I sure enjoy "............" even if his politic's are nuts. Actually the word start with a "s", but I substituted nuts.

You see down here we don't evangilize, don't try and press our way on others - nope we're too busy enjoying what makes sense in life - getting about enjoying life - like it used to be in the 
USA. Last time in California, I couldn't wait to get back to Mexico. It's becoming a Police State as cops in local PD Depts. are told ..."write if you want to get paid". The cities, counties and State are pretty much Bankrupt.

Second of all, I love down here that Political Correctness went in the trash can as soon as you cross the border. If you have Free Speech then by definition you can't have Political Correctness.
So, some of the people that maybe critizing you in this forum at a coctail party might just also ask you if they can get you another drink? See, just be being in Mexico I think your sense of what is funny increases expotentialy? Even if you wake up with a sour look on your face, after about an hour in the street just witnessing day to day affairs, I think you'll have that little smile on your face? Maybe that's what keeps us Mavericks here? You like adventure? Life in Mexico every day is an incredible adventure. 

Mexico is predominantly a Macho Society, but don't let that get in your way. I mean it's mostly men are men and women, a la la are women. That doesn't mean there's not a whole lot of independent women down here and even some feminist leanings. I do find it funny though when Pakita del Bario's songs come on the radio while we have a social gathering. I the male is the one that is almost on the floor laughing at the words to her song, while most of the women are claiming destain for her.

Third. Something everyone left out to date. Forget about learning the Mexican Political System and commenting on it. You going to a Demonstration or getting to vocal in too many places criticizing their politics can actually get you deported. So, if politics are you thing? Then don't even consider moving to Mexico.

What's important down here? Stopping and enjoying the cute kids down the block playing with each other. Stopping to pet the big stray dog standing at the entrance to the church during the Padre's Street Fiesta before returning home. Having a few beers and conversing with total strangers and watching the nice Folkloric dancing in the Street Fiesta while doing it. Fiesta, Fiesta, Fiesta that's the mantra down here - and why not? Going to the beach and having it all to yourself in the middle of the week. Mexican's are a whole lot more tolerant than us, and it starts to rub off on you over time. I mean they've been putting up with these crazy ******'s coming down here for over 100 years, tearing things up and partying with them - they have to be tolerlant.
They actually have a few cute sayings about that too. You'll have tons of things to learn from the Mexican's that will make you a better person. Most of them actually enjoy knowing us and admire the society......"that we once built".

Talking about humor. I think the level and type of comedy show's a lot about society, don't you?
I mean I'll take the more simplistic humor on Mexican and Canadian Comedy shows any day over the USA. Watching "Familia Palucha", is kind of like remembering running home quickly from junior high school to watch the Soupy Sales Show. 

So let's see if Bassglo are to be the next bunch of Mavericks to move down here? Like I said you have to love Mexico to live here - and I sure do.

Cuyler


----------



## edgeee

Wow, staying off the main board for a few days is like missing a week of _As the World Turns._

Bassglo, you are hereby invited to the junkyard but wear your boots and beware of the dog.

One thing comes to mind. In Austin it should be easy to get some Spanish tutoring.
I wonder, if you haven't learned any of the language, living in Austin, what's holding you back?
Good luck, live long and prosper.


----------



## conklinwh

Cuyler, I think that you have come the closest to the essence of enjoying time as an expat in Mexico.
Do have one thing-the putting up with gringos really 150 years plus as I remember every time I drive down the ubiquitous "Ninos Heros" street and think about the "war of northern aggression".


----------



## cuylers5746

*Putting up with us Gringos*



conklinwh said:


> Cuyler, I think that you have come the closest to the essence of enjoying time as an expat in Mexico.
> Do have one thing-the putting up with gringos really 150 years plus as I remember every time I drive down the ubiquitous "Ninos Heros" street and think about the "war of northern aggression".


Hi conklin;

Yea, sorry about my history memory. A couple of things come to mind with your reply.

Years ago I worked and spent about two years of my life at the US Navy Academy putting in their first Locan Area Network. I was in charge of all Design, and Testing of the Fiber Optics Back bone. It got me in every crany of the Academy, and meet some incredible people along the way. There sitting in the center plaza near the Cathedral with the blue Tiffany Glass Windows is a canon that was taken from Mexico when we invaded Vera Cruz. A reminder of previous stupid incursions.

Next is Ensenada. I grew up in Southern California (please don't hold that against me, as I've grown so much since), and we used Ensenada like our own personal watering hole. I can remember in the 60's when there were only 25 K inhabitants, and we'd descend like 100K + on a week end like for the annual Newport Beach >Ensenada Yacht Race and party out 72 hours ripping up poor Ensenada. I'd go to the supermercado that next monday and the poor citizens were coming out of their hiding places and trying to put their lives and the city back together.

Well now a days, if you drive in via the port to downtown Ensenada they have about a km long wall separating the port from the highway. It's divided up into like 20 ft. sections and almost every section is filled with paintings representing every Volleyball Tournament, Baja 500, Baja 1000, San Miguel Surfing Contests, twice annual Rosarito>Ensenada Bike Races on and on and on. I think Ensenada hosts over 40 weeks of Tournaments, Races and Contests a year. It's just staggering to think about it. And, they keep welcoming us back. What a race of people.

But, then living here for a number of years - I'm starting to think that genetically they're put together different ( Los Mexicano's)? I mean I can't (well my kidneys and liver can't) keep up with the intensity that they Fiesta. She's slowed down a little in her 50's , but I have a sister in law who could belt down 5-6 shots of Tequila and she wasn't even drunk and could get up and walk around like nothing. Me, I did that once in the Long Bar on Avenida Revolution when I was 17. I got up to go to the bath room, and when I did me and my chair went over backwards.

I know the guy from Cuernavaca, the Doctor may be able to explain this? Are they made up different?

Cuyler


----------



## conklinwh

RVGRINGO said:


> Sadly, virtually all of my contacts were a couple of years older, or more, and are now dead. I've lost contact with their children, who were too young to remember us.
> However, I've used Google Earth to revisit old haunts and look at the tremendous growth of the tourist aresa, like Kușadası, where we used to skinnydip on the beach, enroute to Efes (Ephesus). It is now 'condo central' and a port for cruise ships. I would love to go back, but health and finances prohibit that from happening. Whenever the government or the religious factions get out of line, the military steps in to stabilize things.


Your comment on Efes got me to thinking of the June 2011 National Geographic and the article on Gobekli Tepe in southern Turkey along the Syrian border. Really amazing history as "World's 1st Temple". Timing actually creates a sort of chicken/egg with agriculture where not sure now which came 1st and fostered the other.

Apologize if this creates a diversion.


----------



## mhicks6191

*Moving to Mexico*

Hello,
My son and I are having the same sentiments about our future in the U.S. My son is an Artist/Author, and I am completing my B.A. in Education. I plan to teach English abroad. We are planning a visit to Merida, Mexico this winter. You might want to check it out. The housing appears to be very affordable and it is a beautiful city.



bassglo said:


> My husband and I are considering getting out of the US because we are frightened by the direction this country is headed. We are hoping our grown son and daughter, and one grandchild age 11 will be coming with us. So, my questions:
> 
> 1) My husband and I both have SS income, and my son has a pension as retired military, but my daughter would have no income unless she could find work. Would there be a problem getting her into the country?
> 
> 2) My grandson would need schooling, and doesn't speak Spanish, so what are our options in this area?
> 
> 3) I don't speak Spanish either, although my husband does, so I would like to be around other English speaking people. I don't particularly want to live in a city, but would like to be close enough to one for access to shopping, etc. We are looking at the Lake Chapala area, but housing there seems expensive to me compared to other places. I guess I should mention I'm thinking we would need a 4-bedroom house for all of us.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all info and/or suggestions any of you can provide.


----------



## AlanMexicali

mhicks6191 said:


> Hello,
> My son and I are having the same sentiments about our future in the U.S. My son is an Artist/Author, and I am completing my B.A. in Education. I plan to teach English abroad. We are planning a visit to Merida, Mexico this winter. You might want to check it out. The housing appears to be very affordable and it is a beautiful city.


In July we spend a few days in Merida. I personally found the place a bit rundown. I have no problem with hotter humid weather. The road from Cancun to Merida reminded me of driving 3 hours through an isolated swamp, nothing there. The road north was much better but really only small fishing villages on a huge lake for many miles. The isolation of the place is something to consider. The food and people were wonderful as is the small colonial downtown. Outside of downtown it is a typical looking Mexican city you find everywhere in Mexico except on or near the border and the building technics especially the many lamana [steel corrigated sheets] pitched roofs. We both liked Veracruz much better,

The streets in all the downtown district were narrow, as it is with colonial cities, however the sidewalks were extraordinarily narrow and full of obstacles to maneuver around and we found ourselves stepping in the street to let people pass by. This was a huge turnoff especially when out in and after the 5PM downpour every evening and the puddles everywhere. Our feet got wet and so did most pedestrians it seems. Rubber galoshes would have been usueful as was my yellow industrial rain poncho, the only kind I could find to buy in San Luis Potosi before we left.

That is only our take on Merida.


----------



## adamathefrog

jojo said:


> Please start a new topic if you wish to discuss anything other than the OPs original questions!
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow, the internet was a much more pleasant place when we were just allowed to argue in peace.

adam.


----------



## TundraGreen

adamathefrog said:


> Wow, the internet was a much more pleasant place when we were just allowed to argue in peace.
> 
> adam.


The posts that were considered off-topic have been moved to a new thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-chatarrer/127653-came-first-religion-agriculture.html


----------



## edgeee

TundraGreen said:


> The posts that were considered off-topic have been moved to a new thread:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-chatarrer/127653-came-first-religion-agriculture.html


Thanks Will, i wondered how that popped up like a mushroom.
There is a fungus among us. Love morels.


----------



## Isla Verde

edgeee said:


> Thanks Will, i wondered how that popped up like a mushroom.
> There is a fungus among us. Love morels.


If you like fungi, you'll love huitlacoche! Yummy!

Huitlacoche


----------

